# Stapelverarbeitung in digikam - seltsame Fehler

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich versuche mehrere Bilder mit der Stapelverarbeitung von digikam für eine Webgalerie zu bearbeiten. Da in digikam nur immer eine lapidare Fehlermeldung (fehlgeschlagen) kommt, habe ich digikam in der Konsole gestartet.

Das Problem ist, dass alle bearbeiteten Bilder 0kB Größe haben. Jeder einzelne Schritt der Stapelverarbeitung scheint nicht zu funktionieren, ich habe alle einzeln probiert.

Das sind die Meldungen in der Konsole:

```
QSqlDatabasePrivate::removeDatabase: connection 'ConnectionTest' is still in use, all queries will cease to work.

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/SAMSUNG_HD103SJ_S246JDWSA59332" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d1" : property "Name" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d2" : property "Name" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d4" : property "Name" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d3" : property "Name" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d0" : property "Name" does not exist 

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

shm_open() failed: Keine Berechtigung

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WDC_WD3200JB_00KFA0_WD_WCAMR3037435" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WDC_WD3200JB_00KFA0_WD_WCAMR3037435" : property "Device" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WDC_WD10EARS_00Y5B1_WD_WCAV5N408587" : property "DeviceNumber" does not exist 

"/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/WDC_WD10EARS_00Y5B1_WD_WCAV5N408587" : property "Device" does not exist 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ImageInfoJob::slotResult: Failed to list url:  "" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ImageInfoJob::slotResult: Failed to list url:  "" 

No itemShortInfo could be retrieved from the database for image "2013-06-16-001.jpg" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ThumbnailCreator::createThumbnail: Cannot create thumbnail for  "/home/uhai/Fotos/VfL-Homepage/2013-06-16-001.jpg" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ThumbnailCreator::load: Thumbnail is null for  "/home/uhai/Fotos/VfL-Homepage/2013-06-16-001.jpg" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ThumbnailCreator::createThumbnail: Cannot create thumbnail for  "/home/uhai/Fotos/VfL-Homepage/2013-06-16-001.jpg" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::ThumbnailCreator::load: Thumbnail is null for  "/home/uhai/Fotos/VfL-Homepage/2013-06-16-001.jpg" 

digikam(3555)/digikam (core) Digikam::EditorCore::getImg: d->image is NULL 

digikam(3555) KWidgetItemDelegateEventListener::eventFilter: User of KWidgetItemDelegate should not delete widgets created by createItemWidgets! 

[...]

```

Der letzte Eintrag wiederholt sich vielfach.

Irgendwie scheint das mit den Festplattenzugrifffen nicht zu funktionieren. die Samsung-Platten sind im Rechner eingebaut und funktionieren, schließlich läuft das System. die WDC_WD3200JB ist ein externes USB-Laufwerk mit den Fotos. WD10EARS sagt mir nichts... ?

Neulich hatte ich folgende Meldungen gesehen:

```
couldn't create image from  "/media/250gb/valokuvat/Syksy 02-09-05 Kuusamo, inkavaaralla luonnonpuistossa suomen komeimman kosken kuvaamista/img_5766_4.jpg" 

couldn't create image from  "/media/250gb/valokuvat/Syksy 02-09-05 Kuusamo, inkavaaralla luonnonpuistossa suomen komeimman kosken kuvaamista/img_5766_4.jpg" 
```

Ein 250GB-Laufwerk habe ich nicht. Der finnische Pfad ist mir auch fremd. Wo kommt das her?

Kann das mit dem Plasma.Bug zusammenhängen?

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Uhai

----------

## uhai

in der .xsession-error tauchen die gleichen Fehler auf, also kein digikam-Problem....

----------

## uhai

noch ein paar Infos:

- Beim Herunterladen von der Kamera/SD-Karte soll digikam die Bilder in png umwandeln und nach Zeit (Datum & Zeit im ISO-Format) umbenennen. Das funktioniert nicht. Die Bilder heißen wie in der Kamera, können aber nicht mit dem Editor geöffnet werden. Erst nachdem ich die Bilder mit krename umbenannt habe, lassen sie sich auch im Editor öffnen. Die Konvertierung von jpg nach png scheint zu funktionieren, digikam scheint das Format aber an der Extension von Dateinamen zu erkennen und hat wohl Probleme mit dem neuen Format und dem alten Namen....

- Beim Start von digikam stürzt es manchmal ab, wenn meine Fotosammlung auf dem externen USB-Laufwerk gemountet ist. Anscheinend sind dort NEF oder DNG-Dateien, die irgendwie den Absturz auslösen (Bug 313329). Erst digikam starten, dann Laufwerk mounten funktioniert.

- Die Stapelverabreitung arbeitet nicht richtig, es entstehen nur Bilder mit 0 kB Größe. Das ist unabhängig von den einzelnen Verarbeitungsschritten. Ich habe alle Schritte einzeln getestet. RAWs habe ich dabei nicht verwendet. Ansonsten scheint das Verhalten diesem Bugs 316948 und 313938 zu entsprechen. Die Parameter der gespeicherten Arbeitsabläufe sind auch einem erneuten Aufruf des Arbeitsablauf auch nicht vollständig wieder da.

Das ist hier aktuell installiert:

digiKam version 3.2.0

Exiv2 kann in JP2 speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in JPEG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PGF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PNG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in TIFF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 unterstützt XMP-Metadaten: Ja

LibCImg: 130

LibEigen: 3.0.6

LibExiv2: 0.23

LibJPEG: 80

LibJasper: 1.900.1

LibKDE: 4.10.4

LibKExiv2: 2.3.0

LibKGeoMap: 2.0.0

LibKdcraw: 2.2.0

LibLCMS: 2030

LibPGF: 6.12.27 - Externe gemeinsame Bibliothek

LibPNG: 1.5.15

LibQt: 4.8.4

LibRaw: 0.15.0-Beta1

LibTIFF: LIBTIFF, Version 4.0.3 Copyright (c) 1988-1996 Sam Leffler Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Marble-Funktion: 0.15.1 (stable version)

Parallelisierte PGF-Codecs: Keine

Parallelisiertes Entfernen von Mosaikmustern: Keine

RawSpeed codec support: Keine

Datenbanktreiber: QSQLITE

KIPI-Module: 3.1.0

LibGphoto2: 2.4.14

LibKface: 2.0.0

LibKipi: 2.0.0

LibOpenCV: 2.4.3

Libface: 0.2

Eventuell lassen sich die drei Punkte auf die gleiche Ursache zurückführen. Weiß jemand Rat?

uhai

----------

